# Wolfenstein TNO Uncut - Geolock immer noch aktiv ?



## MichaelG (26. Februar 2016)

Hab gestern ja Wolfenstein TNO uncut gekauft. aktiviert via VPN. VPN deaktiviert und ich konnte das Spiel normal ohne VPN installieren. Heute früh wollte ich es mal kurz antesten aber es ist im Menü ausgegraut. VPN angeschmissen und TNO ist wieder da. Dächte der Geolock wäre deaktiviert worden ?

Oder zieht hier wieder die 3 Monate Regel ? Falls ja welche VPN sind empfehlenswert ? Hab momentan nur die Testversion von Zenmate installiert.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Februar 2016)

http://forum.pcgames.de/videospiele...tein-old-blood-uncut-steam-2.html#post9928641


----------

